# Hope this helps!!!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

As there are quite a few new members on here and biting, taming, bonding seems to be a bit of a problem. I thought I would put together this thread so that you can see what I went through for six months with Dooby. I am 99.9% sure, if you read the highlighted threads and read the answers that I got, you will be well on your way to having a wonderful, friendly, happy little tiel. I was on the brink of giving Dooby back to the breeder, I'd phoned her and she suggested a friend for him, but that's a different story. The main thing is the taming of the tiel!!!

Please, read through the threads and if I can help in any way, just shout, having been through, bites, blood, tears and tantrums, I am now qualified to pass on any help that I can give you. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=4757

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=4237


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks this does help, i know i should just keep going and let her bite, i wouldnt mind if she was untame but she was hand reared and i paied a lot for her an dont apreciate her biting it allso herts  

i really dont know if i have the patients to stop her doing it


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, without wanting to sound blunt, you have the choice, you either grit your teeth and get on with it, so that she knows biting doesn't get her anywhere, or you let her rule you. Really, that is your only choice, she is still very nervous of you and the quieter you talk, the more reassuring you are to her, the more she will get to trust you. Unfortunately, she doesn't realise you paid a lot of money for her and she is only behaving that way because you are letting her. If you don't have the patience to stop her biting, then I'm afraid she will go the way of your budgies, you said in one post that they used to be tame but aren't any longer. Also, if you don't have the patience to tame her, then you aren't going to end up with a tame tiel that is a pleasure to have around. Yes, she was hand reared and tamed, but not to YOUR hand, you have to get her used to YOU. Patience is what is needed, slowly and quietly.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i know, my budgies went wild becuase they new they could, i still have one tame budgie, but i did put a lot of work into him he was my first 

i know i have to put work and effort in to taming her, i i will try and bite the bullet but the bullet herts, 

you have every right to be blunt i supose i just need to be tough like i am on my duaghter, if she is naughty she get punsihed and if she is good get a reward, please wish me luck


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hand reared does not always make a tiel tame, time and patience does and there are just some that don't like to be handled as much as others she is only doing what comes natural to her but what you do and how you handle it matters, I think you need to just step back for a minute take a breathe and remember she is a baby and you just got her you need to give her some more time before you give up so easily


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah i know, i am learning and i lernt the hard way with my budgies, they will take food from me but nothing else well one will 

i do try and get her out as often as posible, maybe i should just leave her cage open and let her come out as an when ?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I wouldn't get her out more then you can give her "all" the time or she will expect it, she needs to also find ways to entertain herself for the times you can't be there just like our human children need to, I rarely ever just go and take mine out when I uncover them I open the cage talk to them and out them come well except for Miss Georgie she is a little stinker but she eventually makes her way out sometimes she will come to me but mostly she doesn't, she likes to do her own thing you will find you can't make a bird want to be with you every bird is different and you have to as you go along and find out there personality and what they like respect it although Georgie doesn't freely come to me she is still tame and when asked steps up and does what she is suppose to.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

i will try that later, she knows where the door is so i might try that see if she comes out on her own, maybe she prfers to be free, and might eb getting anoyed with me putting my hand in getting her out she might see my ahnd as soething that takes her away from the fn she was having in the cage, 

ok so i will see if she comes out, she wil probably fly out on to my shoulder lol, i thin im learning slowly


----------

